# Its going to be okay.



## elkhartjim (Nov 7, 2008)

I've noticed since the election this board has been pretty much dead. Kick the covers off your head and lets get back to doing what we want to do...rv'ing. Fuel, whether it be gas or diesel, is cheaper than in months. I can remember this summer filling my tank and it was over $450. Its a whole lots less now. 

My candidate wasn't elected but Mr Obama is now our president and we can't do anything about that. We can sit and pout or we can buckle our chin strap and say we still live in the best country in the world. Have you ever heard about an illegal in any other country?

God will bless this country as he has since its inception.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Jim-
At work the other day, I got to deal with a (white) fifth grade girl who delivered a few racial slurs to another (black) fifth grade girl making a statement about who (what race) her mom said deserves to live in the White House and who doesn't.  I sure hope the whole country takes your message to heart and welcomes Mr. Obama as our new president.  Republican president Theodore Roosevelt (and his young children) caught a lot of grief for inviting Booker T. Washington (born in Bedford County, VA) to dinner in the White House in 1901.  A lot has changed in the past 100 years, but little pictures still have big ears.  Our president is, first and foremost, our president.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

I will always support our president when elected no matter who he/she may be.  I did not support or vote for Obama before the election but he is or will be our new president so as an American I will support him.  Will be hard to do if he will not place his hand on the Bible or honor our flag  . Hope those are just negetive things that were put out there during campaning. 
Jim, I did go fill the MH up with gas and propane today and it sure was better or didn't hurt as bad as earlier this summer. :approve:  Now just got to get through Christmas and will hit the road again.


----------



## cwishert (Nov 8, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Jim you are right, we just need to go back to what we love to do.  God has brought us to this he will bring us through this.  We will get by.   :approve:   As for RV'ing, we will be out next weekend again, if the weather holds out.  I thought we would not be going out again this month but today, John said, lets go!  So all plans are for next weekned at the "Beach".  Oops did I wake Rod up? :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

there u go again that damn B word ,, but it's ok carol ,, i'll be there in the spring for 3 weeks or more ,, wife has promised me 4 weeks ,, and u know that i am jumping up and down now like a little kid at christmas ,, but i still have to wait ,, as for me my MH is winterized (very sad) ,, but i look at this way 5 more months till spring    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## utmtman (Nov 9, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Being a retired veteran, I have supported every president whether I liked them or not.  But I cannot abide to follow someone who cannot lead.  
Im afraid that we have a President who is nothing more than a figure head.  Who ever he hires to run the country is who will be dictating our lives.  I dont think Obama could lead a small dog to water.  He has never been a leader and thus no one to become one now.  He did nothing as a politician but get paid.  So we will live with it and hope that all those wonderful plans the democrats have been making to destroy us and this country do not come to pass.
Does anyone find it strange that the leaders of Syria and Iran called to congratulate Obama?


----------



## cwishert (Nov 9, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

I won't comment any more about politics,  We have lived with every president for the past 43.  I know this is historical.  Each one actually is in his own way.  We will overcome whatever obstacles come our way!  Just RV like there is no tomorrow!  Rod, come to TEXAS, always weather for RVing!!!!!!!!!  We could always be on VACATION!!!! Just that one four letter word "WORK" :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Texas is sure calling me now. It will either be South Flordia or Big Bend Texas come next January. Sure want to come back to Texas to see if I can find something growing that has no thorns to stick me. :laugh:  Also want to find some of them big Rattlers that Butch keeps sending me pictures of.    Got to see if his bite is any worse than the ones here in Alabama   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 10, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Chelse, it isn't the bite that is worse in Texas ... it's that very long trip back to the emergency room!


----------



## utmtman (Nov 10, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Texas has a lot of snakes, snicker snicker.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 10, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

... there might be just a few that come from Chicago ...


----------



## C Nash (Nov 10, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Well Tex, it took me 3 days to get to the doctor here in Alabama so think I'll be ok in Texas. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2008)

Re: Its going to be okay.

Tex, He's talking about coming in January!  Should be ok..


----------

